# Nerang River



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone fished the Nerang river up from the M1? Just wondering if it would be worth a trip.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne you can expect the same fish as Currumbin Creek.

A bloke I know bait fishes often, and gets results from about 300-400m east of the rail bridge and back to the boat ramp located 300m west of M1 bridge some nice trevors can come from here also.

From the ramp west to the weir there is not much movement so no news on how it fishes, but no reason why it wouldn't be OK as there are heaps of mullet up there and something would be a predator as well as bull sharks.

On the weekend you can expect to find increasing boat traffic the more east you go as you start to enter the skiing zone; mid week you have it to yourself mostly


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

dont overlook the canals around broadbeach and sorrento,

we used to do very well there,


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

If you fish the Broady right, it'll look after you!


----------

